# Arrow rest setup vs. nocking point



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, I just put a new string on my AR34 and when I went to put my new string loop on it seemed as the trophy taker rest was set too high. I setup everything as I wanted, but now it is shooting so low my sights and pins are at the lowest possible point. I know where the loop is suppose to go in relation to the rest, but how high up should the rest be? Is there a guideline for how high off the shelf the rest should be when raised? Everyone I ask about this seems to have a different answer?

Thanks


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is that your arrow should be centered with the Berger hole in the riser when the rest is in the full up position.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

np archery said:


> a good rule of thumb is that your arrow should be centered with the berger hole in the riser when the rest is in the full up position.


x 2


----------

